# inclinometers??



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Sunnto PM/C-360. Prabably looking about $50+, just depending on the age and condition, and how bad you want one. I got mine for about $52 on eBay. Forgot to add, Brunton also makes one...360 model, but it is a little more expensive than the Sunnto. If you look on their website(Brunton's), they retail for about $190. Sunnto's are about $130 new.


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

archerpap said:


> Sunnto PM/C-360. Prabably looking about $50+, just depending on the age and condition, and how bad you want one. I got mine for about $52 on eBay. Forgot to add, Brunton also makes one...360 model, but it is a little more expensive than the Sunnto. If you look on their website(Brunton's), they retail for about $190. Sunnto's are about $130 new.


thks,,,I'll check ebay


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I don't know anything about them, but I did find this one pretty cheap.
http://www.outdoorpros.com/Prod/Bru...irrored-Sighting-3-Inclinometers/13916/Cat/51

You could always go the more expensive route, and get an rxII rangefinder


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Would someone explain why this would be needed for field archery?

Thanks


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

TN ARCHER said:


> Would someone explain why this would be needed for field archery?
> 
> Thanks


to figure the slope of the hill so I can set my sight right using AA palm software...I been guessing now...


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Inclinometers*

I have a couple of Spot Hogg inclinometers in new condition that I am going to sell if you are interested. Bought the Archer's Choice range finder last year and it has angle compensation built in so I'm not using them.
Jbird


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Paul Payne said:


> to figure the slope of the hill so I can set my sight right using AA palm software...I been guessing now...


Gotcha!! 

Like Jbird said in his post , he uses a range finder with angle compensation. Why wouldn't you just use that instead?
Most all range finders have them now days.


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

TN ARCHER said:


> Gotcha!!
> 
> Like Jbird said in his post , he uses a range finder with angle compensation. Why wouldn't you just use that instead?
> Most all range finders have them now days.


I guess cuz I trust the AA software better than most of the rangefinders on the market...I was just at a cabelas yesterday testing most of the rangefinders they have in stock and very few read the same....case in point...I tried Nikons Archers choice and it read 4-5 yards different than another model on extream slopes....it also did not show the angle of the slope only what you were to shoot it for...when I tested the rangefinders on a flat distance they both read the same..I already own a swarovski rangefinder and altho it is one expensive rangefinder it doesnt figure angles either..and if I can pick me up an inclinometer for less than 50 bucks its alot cheeper than a $250 rangefinder


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Paul Payne said:


> I guess cuz I trust the AA software better than most of the rangefinders on the market...I was just at a cabelas yesterday testing most of the rangefinders they have in stock and very few read the same....case in point...I tried Nikons Archers choice and it read 4-5 yards different than another model on extream slopes....it also did not show the angle of the slope only what you were to shoot it for...when I tested the rangefinders on a flat distance they both read the same..I already own a swarovski rangefinder and altho it is one expensive rangefinder it doesnt figure angles either..and if I can pick me up an inclinometer for less than 50 bucks its alot cheeper than a $250 rangefinder


I see your point. I have a Leupold RXII and it is not as accurate as one might think. I have always wondered how it could accurately dictate how much over or under you should aim for every person and bow type out there.

I don't even use the Angle compensation on mine because I don't hunt in hilly enough country for it to make that much difference.

I guess field archery you get some steep shots, huh?

I am going to shoot some field soon. I have a bow nearly set up for it and a

range about 10 min away.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I use my Nikon 440 range finder, just to zap the distance, then I use my inclinometer to figure out the angle, and make cuts. I find some courses are slightly different from others(don't know why), but I rely on that for my distance, since that is what I use to set up my AA program for my distance marks. I find my range finder to be about a 1/2YD strong. Some courses vary from +/-1YD on their stakes, so at least I know if I need to cut more or less when shooting, just from the distance alone.


----------

